# Other obsessions!



## Tbird

I know lots of us here have gotten the aquaria bug and what a great way to relax. 

Just wondering what others obsessions or other activities, people on here do for fun!! 

Personally I play a LOT of softball in the non winter seasons. LOL During the winter I curled, on hiatus for the season and I actually play dodgeball in a league! During the winter when its lights out for the fish and the parrot, you will probably find me on the PS3 or the WII or watching a movie.

Wil


----------



## Tropicana

lol well when you say obsessions.. I am a reptile and Ant(yes little insect ants) Hobbiest too. I also play some PC games like Starcraft BW. But when summer comes around the swimming and cycling are also some activities i do.


----------



## Tbird

Hey Tropicana!

That's cool! cycling, road or trails? I've a decent trail bike but just dont' seem to get out much, I guess just too much softball. LOL

Soooo, ants??!! What do you keep them in? What do you do with them?


----------



## Tropicana

roads mostly, don't have the bike for trails, lol. i have them in plaster setups. Escape is impossible lol. they are much like keeping any other pet, watch them grow and eat and maybe some day produce reproductive ants. but ants have very interesting behavior eating habits and an interesting social life.


----------



## characinfan

Well, I do a lot of cooking (as you might have surmised from the cheesecake thread!) and I love hiking. I have a lot of plants in my place, ranging from cacti to orchids to fruit trees, and a _Euphorbia trigona_ about 6 feet tall. I also volunteer with FLAP, rescuing injured migratory birds. I like creatures in general.


----------



## Plaid

I do a lot of studying, as I am a full-time student.
I love to swim in the summer months, and roller blade when it's nice out.
I am also a hobby shaver (yes, shaving is a hobby), and love to collect and try new items.
A little shopping there, a lot of homework there... I keep busy.
Keep posting, everyone!

Wes


----------



## DaFishMan

Used to be playing guitar in bands (rock of course), kickboxing, and tai chi, but I'm 'mature' now and more peaceful  

In my 'adulthood' I've progressed to....
Playing cod 4 on my pc, some games on my modded ps2, fixing pc's, music, reading, research things I'm interested in on the net to learn, and recently collecting the complete series for tv shows I never got to watch fully & movies or stuff like the UFC fights. 

I also enjoy eating  (D'oh!)
In the summer I like going north to relax, hiking, getting better with my camera, and will garden a bit too. Fished alot last summer for the first time in 10 years, which really helped de-stress.


----------



## Ciddian

Oohh...

I do arts when I have the time but most of my hobbies are still pet related. I like going camping and fishing in the summer. 

Rp'ing online and games are a fav of mine


----------



## Tbird

Tropicana said:


> roads mostly, don't have the bike for trails, lol. i have them in plaster setups. Escape is impossible lol. they are much like keeping any other pet, watch them grow and eat and maybe some day produce reproductive ants. but ants have very interesting behavior eating habits and an interesting social life.


Hey Tropicana, You'll have to post some pics of those ants and the set up. I'm intrigued now! LOL Any videos anywhere of these intersting behaviors, eating habits?



characinfan said:


> Well, I do a lot of cooking (as you might have surmised from the cheesecake thread!) and I love hiking. I have a lot of plants in my place, ranging from cacti to orchids to fruit trees, and a _Euphorbia trigona_ about 6 feet tall. I also volunteer with FLAP, rescuing injured migratory birds. I like creatures in general.


Cooking!! NICE! I'm in...LOL. Ohh I like birds, that sounds like a cool thing to do. I have a parrot myself, who unfortunately picks his feathers but he a cutie. Tells me he loves me every night. LOL

BTW....where do you hike? i enjoy that too but I haven't found any really nice places....well maybe way up north



Plaid said:


> I do a lot of studying, as I am a full-time student.
> I love to swim in the summer months, and roller blade when it's nice out.
> I am also a hobby shaver (yes, shaving is a hobby), and love to collect and try new items.
> A little shopping there, a lot of homework there... I keep busy.
> Keep posting, everyone!
> 
> Wes


Defintely fun activities. Rollerblading is fun! BUT what is a hobby shaver???



DaFishMan said:


> Used to be playing guitar in bands (rock of course), kickboxing, and tai chi, but I'm 'mature' now and more peaceful
> 
> In my 'adulthood' I've progressed to....
> Playing cod 4 on my pc, some games on my modded ps2, fixing pc's, music, reading, research things I'm interested in on the net to learn, and recently collecting the complete series for tv shows I never got to watch fully & movies or stuff like the UFC fights.
> 
> I also enjoy eating  (D'oh!)
> In the summer I like going north to relax, hiking, getting better with my camera, and will garden a bit too. Fished alot last summer for the first time in 10 years, which really helped de-stress.


I'm with you on the eating!! Where did you play? Ever play at On the Curve or West 50 in Mississauga? I work there p/t



Ciddian said:


> Oohh...
> 
> I do arts when I have the time but most of my hobbies are still pet related. I like going camping and fishing in the summer.
> 
> Rp'ing online and games are a fav of mine


Pets are great aren't they? What is rp'ing??

Yes and everyone keep posting!!!


----------



## Hitch

hmmm...outside of aquaria...I have no life...LOL.

no no..

I am also into turtles (aquatic though..lol), etymology, interior designing, visual arts, cycling and squash.

OH!

and FOOOD....not the cooking part...but more of the experiencing new food part...lol


----------



## DaFishMan

Rp is Role Playing - Dungeons and Dragons is where that started years ago, with a game board, rule/play books and dice. World of Warcraft is currently the largest online 'MORPG'. I quit that one, was a very addictive timesink lol. 

I played mostly york region places, toronto area, the opera house, el mocambo, also nag's head north in markham to name a few, misc smaller places, and parties. The biggest party being LSB (last summer bash) in newmarket, over 1300 people there, with bikers for security, and friends from other bands we hung out, partied wth, and played jokes on after we opened. That was pretty fun


----------



## Byronicle

I use to workout a lot...

but then I got a girlfriend *sigh*


----------



## Tbird

DaFishMan said:


> Rp is Role Playing - Dungeons and Dragons is where that started years ago, with a game board, rule/play books and dice. World of Warcraft is currently the largest online 'MORPG'. I quit that one, was a very addictive timesink lol.
> 
> I played mostly york region places, toronto area, the opera house, el mocambo, also nag's head north in markham to name a few, misc smaller places, and parties. The biggest party being LSB (last summer bash) in newmarket, over 1300 people there, with bikers for security, and friends from other bands we hung out, partied wth, and played jokes on after we opened. That was pretty fun


RP!! ahhhh LOL

That sounds like it was alot of fun! It sounds like a party to have been at.


----------



## DaFishMan

It's fun to host a lan party too, group of gamers all in one spot, playing the same game with their pc's . Used to host those when I lived in Aurora, mad fun... 'Into the dungeon with you, ye scallywags !' lol.


----------



## jewel-stavroula

My hobbies and passions outside of aquaria include: architectural theory and design (drafting, revit, autocad), millinery, taxidermy, reading (currently into Carl Hiaasen whom I strongly recommend to everyone here), dog owner cult(ure!), and long distance biking.


----------



## characinfan

jewel-stavroula said:


> (currently into Carl Hiaasen whom I strongly recommend to everyone here)


Holy cow, "Showgirls" is a million times better than the movie.


----------



## Ciddian

DFM is right ^^ I do a bit of online chat Roleplay and basically write stories with people. I also do it via email which is still pretty new to me. fantasy stuff and startrek nerdy stuff LOL


----------



## DaFishMan

Reviving old thread. It's always good to learn people's other hobbies.

I quit the online gaming thing. (unless the Walking Dead game on the ipad here and there) and started hiking outside - to collect rocks and crystals. And now getting into lapidary and faceting gemstones. Still play a bit of guitar. The fish tanks are currently empty except for 1 endler tank.


----------



## tom g

*hobbies*

well good revive dafishman

currently thanks to a member on here I am addicted to wet shaving and collecting some amazing scents and aftershaves , and razors ..

other then that softball , just finished a snow pitch tournament this weekend which turned into mud fest ...


----------



## carl

My other obsession is reading, scifi and fantasy and plants


----------



## Crayon

I make jewellery, silver and gold. Generally with lots of shiny stones.
John brews beer. Trying to perfect a pilsner. Currently have shelved a mandarina hops ale, which should be drinkable in a couple weeks.


----------



## planter

Crayon said:


> I make jewellery, silver and gold. Generally with lots of shiny stones.
> John brews beer. Trying to perfect a pilsner. Currently have shelved a mandarina hops ale, which should be drinkable in a couple weeks.


That's cool I've always wanted to brew my own beer. I just don't have the space or time to give that a go.


----------



## planter

I collect guitars.

I only have 5 now I sold off a unchanged when I moved to my condo. Here are some that I have now. At one time I had up to 15 guitars


----------



## Mikeylikes

I play ice hockey and coach during winter and cycle during spring/summer. Usually compete in a couple of grand fondos or participate in charity rides ... these are 100km+ rides.

Oh ... and Airsofting and photography as well.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur

RC Cars! I have a couple electric remote control cars. One is waterproof, and we normally build a huge snow track in the common area of my townhouse complex. Obviously we have been lacking snow this year. Gotta love throwing 5-15lb vehicles off concrete jumps at the skate park!


----------



## Greg_o

Fatbiking, downhill and cross country skiing in winter, mountain biking in summer, trees, cooking, travelling to new or sometimes familiar places, late nights early mornings, long walks on the beach, oral etc.


----------



## willijack

During the warmer seasons, I love to walk the lakefront trails. Used to bike them too, until my knees bummed out. Also love long road trips....


----------



## jeprox

*all about woods : )*

wood working, collecting woods (local and exotic), making cheese boards, serving trays, wine caddy.

thanks.


----------



## Cloud-Strife

planter said:


> I collect guitars.
> 
> I only have 5 now I sold off a unchanged when I moved to my condo. Here are some that I have now. At one time I had up to 15 guitars


Gorgeous collection you have there planter


----------



## wtac

Great non fishy persuits!

I'm about as nutty into wet-shaving gear and gentlemanly accoutrements as I was with aquariums, but narrowing down my focus to vintage straight razors, Japanese honing stones (JNats) and obscure European shave soaps.

Fragrances is another hobby but like my shave soap scents, she doesn't like most of the scents I like.

"Stick with a few" she says...I look aside to see her shoes and handbags strewn about...I know better than to tap that hornets nest.

Smile and nod.

My latest hobby per se is "vaping". Finally quit smoking last November. Building coils and mixing "juice" is fun.


----------



## bigfishy

planter said:


> That's cool I've always wanted to brew my own beer. I just don't have the space or time to give that a go.


Easy! space saving design!

DIY distiller!


----------

